# Taking 9 week old puppy for a walk?



## cool_as_crap (Mar 27, 2009)

I've tried a couple of times to take my pitlab for a walk on a leash, but he will only walk with me if there is a treat in it for him. Other wise, he finds the nearest lawn and lays down. I know he isn't tired, since he was just playing in the backyard with his sister. How old do puppies usually get when they want to go for walks? Should I be trying something else to motivate him? I don't want him getting fat 
Any help is appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Walking the pup is more about building his confidence and building his trust in you than the mileage. Pups are afraid to get too far from home so, luring with treats are fine. Training treats are the size of cheerios so, there shouldn't be a 'fat' issue but, you do have to count them as part of the daily calories.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I agree with using Lures. You might even try a little peanut butter smeared on a long handled spoon for a lick here and there as you are walking. This helps puppy to understand the move forward on leash concept without so much stress on your back. 
That said, I would not be taking my 9 week old puppy for any walks until all the shots are up to date. You could be exposing him to all kinds of nasty germs that he doesn't need before shots. Just a thought.


----------



## Westhighlander (Sep 28, 2007)

Measure out 50% of his daily kibble and feed him on the walk. 5 steps, treat, 10 steps treat, 7 steps treat, etc. Won't get fat this way and will train him to focus on you. After awhile you can phase the treats out.


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

cool_as_crap said:


> I've tried a couple of times to take my pitlab for a walk on a leash, but he will only walk with me if there is a treat in it for him. Other wise, he finds the nearest lawn and lays down. I know he isn't tired, since he was just playing in the backyard with his sister. How old do puppies usually get when they want to go for walks? Should I be trying something else to motivate him? I don't want him getting fat
> Any help is appreciated.
> Thanks!


Puppies do not need to be taught to walk, run, etc. It is part of their genetic program to move that way.

However, walking while attached to a lead is _*not *_part of their genetic program. _Puppies have to be taught - i.e., trained - to walk on a lead. _

It's best to start that training as soon as you get your puppy home. 

There is no magic age when a dog will just start walking on a lead. If you don't teach it, they won't do it. I have experienced many adult dogs who did not know how to walk on a lead because they were strays or because their owner(s) didn't teach them. It's much harder to teach an adult , but it can be done - it is easy to teach a puppy.

There are a myriad of ways to teach this. Here is just one:
Leash Training for Puppies 

Positive training depends on rewarding desired behavior and food is the usual reward. If you keep your training treats small - about half a dime in size - you won't be overfeeding.


----------



## doylerules (Apr 4, 2009)

i went through the same thing a few weeks back, my pup wouldn't have anything to do with a leash! when i was trying to lead him.....after alot of advice from Mr.Google i found out that at 9 weeks pups still don't have all their eye sight and depth perception so being lead out of his comfort zone is really scary for him.
what worked for me was attaching the leash to him while he was in the house or in the yard(when i was there with him). i did this for a few days then i started to hold the leash when i was playing with him. and in about 2 weeks he should be used to you holding the leash. my pup is 13 weeks now and is pretty close to being fully trained on the leash.


----------



## lester0127 (Mar 5, 2009)

My suggestion is use the his food to lure him but try walking him inside your house with a leash. This will allow the puppy to learn to focus on you and get to know the leash. You really dont want to take the puppy out side yet since it is not up to date with all of his shots therefor just try to introduce him to the leash for now.


----------

